# Five years already !



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

It's five years today since I joined this mad house - heck, how tempus fugits !!
Five years of learning, sharing, fun and p*ss taking - brilliant !!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 24, 2013)

A happy five years to you Terry and it's been a privilege to tap into your knowledge and insight.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yep, Although I have not been here very long, I have to say thanks for your knowledge, and the sharing of it.
Bacon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wouldn't be the same without you old boy! This calls for celebrations, who's round is it?


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Yours you tight fisted git 

I haven't known you as long as the others Terry but, I do enjoy your humour.

Carry on that man.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just wait until he sends you a male stripogram, on your birthday! Not fun!


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah... who is paying though?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats Terry, been a pleasure knowing you Sir!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks chaps !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats on the anniversary Terry !!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Cheers my friend !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2013)

WoW time flies when you're having fun, right? 

Congrats on the five years...looks like mine is coming up on the 28th

Didn't you say Jan was picking up the tab for the rounds this time?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's was after he'd indulged in several magic mushrooms.....


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2013)

well done Dogsbody, we will raise a wee glass of something i still have from our visit to the Czech Republic at Duxford !


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2013)

rochie said:


> well done Dogsbody, we will raise a wee glass of something i still have from our visit to the Czech Republic at Duxford !



Put the urine sample down, Roch! I don't think that was appropriate!


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2013)

damn how'd you guess ?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 24, 2013)

Indeed, congradulations Terry. There is no way to thank you enough for all your kindnesses and help. Personally I thought they built this place around you


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

No Mike, it was the padded cell they built around me!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 24, 2013)

Cheers my friend.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 24, 2013)

Gotta agree with Mike, Terry. You've been a fantastic person to have around the past five years!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks very much, Matt and Cory !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Put the urine sample down, Roch! I don't think that was appropriate!



See, that's Budweiser, NOT the proper Budweiser Budvar.....as you can see from the label on the glass...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Catch22 said:


> Gotta agree with Mike, Terry. You've been a fantastic person to have around the past five years!



True! The Wildcat fraternity would be nonexistent without you old bean.....and unlimited knowledge about this beautiful machine...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Grrrr ...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Now, now, temper tantrums like that, doesn't suit a lady of your stature.....


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

One thing that puzzles me Terrance.
You are a well thought of forum member and friend so, how come you are not a moderator?
Are the things linked?
Not sure old boy.
Anyway, I'm buying the beer tonight...so the last one in the pubs a homo


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2013)

Well here is to another 5...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 24, 2013)

You've been a true asset for me and My building, and generous to a fault.

Thanks for being here!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2013)

You don't look a day over 2 years T


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats on the 5 Terry. Glad you found this crazy place and stayed anyway.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 24, 2013)

And Paul............. I thought he's been here forever!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 24, 2013)

Congratulations Terry. 


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Aug 24, 2013)

Hollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllley molllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllley!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

N4521U said:


> And Paul............. I thought he's been here forever!!!!!


Tis' just my way. trick you all to sleep, and then I unleash my program for world domination!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Cheers Terry - A lot of great info and man, you have really 'put in' with judging and encouragement.

Thank you.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks very much for the kind words chaps, I'm touched (Yes, I know - they've been saying that for years!).
And the girl in post #32 - can I have her for Christmas please .............
John, I can't spell modrt ....modertat .... midorater ..... ah b*ll*cks!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2013)

[email protected], who is that??? I wanna Poke Her Hot.....



Readie said:


> One thing that puzzles me Terrance.
> You are a well thought of forum member and friend so, how come you are not a moderator?
> Are the things linked?
> Not sure old boy.
> Anyway, I'm buying the beer tonight...so the last one in the pubs a homo



because he has a dislike for Wildcats. Can't have that around here in any supervisory form....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Because he has a dislike for Wildcats. Can't have that around here in any supervisory form....



.....and you, young man, of course, have no dislike for anything here, right.....let's go through the archive, shall we?


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Wildcats? 
Dislikes?

I could say something acidly witty but, I won't as the trans Atlantic humour divide is a little too much...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

We have proper whisky, you forgot that!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2013)

Terry, your contributions to this forum and to my personal endeavours have been immense. Without you, this forum would be far less inviting and rewarding. Thanks for a wonderful 5 years and I surely hope you'll be around for many times that in the years to come!

You are the nicest, most knowledgeable 15 year old I know!


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

A broad brush Christopher but, having watched 'Taxi', 'Cagney Lacey', 'Sponge Bob Squarepants', 'The Simpsons', any USA election campaign, Hillary Clinton and 'Dukes of Hazzard' I have a fair grasp of American humour.... I think I have but, I have found that our disrespectfull lampooning of everyone and everything ( including ourselves I hasten to add) does not always travel well...
But, in fairness if you get Monty Python then you may have British blood in your veins 
If you whisper 'yes' no one will mention it again... will we Terrance?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Njaco!? Oh dear God!? Could the already strained, over burdened economy of the glorious empire take that, we've all heard of his Pop-Tart extravaganzas, we'd all be in the tatters what!


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

'Tatters?' Dear boy, we were a global power when the yankees were still chasing bison 
As long as we have tea, bovril, spam, beer and a total pigheaded unwillingness to look facts in the face we'll get by.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

.....and I haven't decided yet, if I should go in a huff or not, when they celebrate Columbus Day, when the Vikings clearly was there before him, dipping their toes in the their waters, where's our day, hmmmm? Not all that cricket and above the table, if you ask me!


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Colombus was Italian and probabily got lost on his way to Africa 
The Vikings were superb navigators and seamen and deserve the recognition of discovering America. Unless, they ( you) are denying that 'discovery' these days


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Are the Pope a protestant?


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

The Arch Bishop of Canterbury a papal spy?
We got rid of the catholics a long time ago


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Aaaah.....that wee stir you had, back in the day!


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Legend has it that the great fire of London was a papal plot too....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> A broad brush Christopher but, having watched 'Taxi', 'Cagney Lacey', 'Sponge Bob Squarepants', 'The Simpsons', any USA election campaign, Hillary Clinton and 'Dukes of Hazzard' I have a fair grasp of American humour.... I think I have but, I have found that our disrespectfull lampooning of everyone and everything ( including ourselves I hasten to add) does not always travel well...
> But, in fairness if you get Monty Python then you may have British blood in your veins
> If you whisper 'yes' no one will mention it again... will we Terrance?



Sadly, I understand British humor more than American humor. Who can't appreciate "Monty Python and The Holy Grail" over "Dumb and Dumber"? "BlackAdder" more than "The Brady Bunch". Or how about "Father Ted" against "Alf". Or "The Red Green Show" against.......oh wait........thats Canadian.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

The Thin Blue Line wasn't all that bad....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> Colombus was Italian and probabily got lost on his way to Africa
> The Vikings were superb navigators and seamen and deserve the recognition of discovering America. Unless, they ( you) are denying that 'discovery' these days


The Indians discovered America. They were here before the Vikings or that other guy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

But to get there, they had to ask for directions by Scandinavians, who'd already been there, but decided to let the place mature for a wee bit, you know, Yellowstone and the likes...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats on five years Terry. You've been an invaluable help to me over the last few years as you have been to most of the model builders here. The place simply would not be the same without you.


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

'Sadly, I understand British humor more than American humor. Who can't appreciate "Monty Python and The Holy Grail" over "Dumb and Dumber"? "BlackAdder" more than "The Brady Bunch". Or how about "Father Ted" against "Alf". Or "The Red Green Show" against.......oh wait........thats Canadian.'

I guess its whats tickles your soh. I like the verbal wit of Blackadder rather than slapstick like Lampoon national holiday etc. Horses for courses though.

I'll dig out some stuff that will make you smile


----------



## yulzari (Aug 26, 2013)

But what of the Goons and Viv Stanshaws Rawlinson End? Yes, the pictures are better on radio.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

I say, cabbage crates over the briney and all that, what?! 
The grind is going rind and rind, with one's old noggin awash with a veritable litany of praise from ones jolly chums. 
A jolly big thank you for all the spiffing comments, what!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's five years today since I joined this mad house - heck, how tempus fugits !!
> Five years of learning, sharing, fun and p*ss taking - brilliant !!


 
You're here that short time?  congratulations Terry, many more.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Marcel.


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok..enough hoorays and back slapping
When are you buying the beer?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

No, no dear boy. I _drink_ the beer - it's Jan's job to buy it !!
One couldn't possibly mingle with the common people with money in one's pocket !


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> No, no dear boy. I _drink_ the beer - it's Jan's job to buy it !!
> One couldn't possibly mingle with the common people with money in one's pocket !



Waiting for a Scot ( albeit an import) and a northerner to buy the beer a southern boy could die of thirst 
Move south old bean where the people are friendly, generous and good looking.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not the one who's.....well, show face up here and I'll buy a few rounds!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> Waiting for a Scot ( albeit an import) and a northerner to buy the beer a southern boy could die of thirst
> Move south old bean where the people are friendly, generous and good looking.


But the beer's sh*te !


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

Au contraire. I can offer you 

Fullers
Shepherds Neame
Harveys
King Barnes
Youngs
Brakspear
St Austell brewery
Sharps

Something for everyone in that list.

And the weather is better in the south too


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2013)

All British beer is sh*te


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

'I'm not the one who's.....well, show face up here and I'll buy a few rounds! '

Funnily enough we have been inspired by a friends holiday on the west coast of Scotland, they rented a cottage by a beach and its looks magnificent.
As we can take our 2 Labradors we are planning to go there too.
See you en route.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2013)

Good stuff John. Just in case you've never been there before, below is a check-list of just a few of the essentials you'll need for your visit.

1. Passport
2. Phrase book.
3. Scottish currency.
4. Elocution lessons, designed to rid one of the English accent - particularly a southern English accent.
5. See 2 and 4 above.
6. Clothing for every season, and every occasion (full sets required for each day). Do _*not*_ be tempted to wear the local tartan - this will only cause amusement with the locals, and possibly (probably) a fight, as someone is bound to start an argument centered on which Clan is best etc. (it's a well-used excuse for a brawl now and then, and fairly harmless really).
7. A total belief in the accuracy of BBC weather forecasts. 
8. A capacity for a large intake of alcohol, followed by an equally large intake of the local 'Scottish White Wine', aka whisky.
9. A further supply of Scottish currency, due to 8 above.
10. A phrase book of local post-pub dialect, due to 8 above.
11. A knowledge of the local by-laws governing stalking and hunting of Haggis.
12. A current Permit, stamped by the Chief Constable and Sheriff of the area, for use when stalking and hunting (see 11 above).
13. A confirmed ability, with written proof, not to mention Edinburgh, or refer to same as part of Scotland.
14. The ability to refer to whisky by name, or brand name, not 'Scotch', and call the population Scots, not Scotch.
15. A signed and dated affidavit declaring you won't tell more southern jessies how wonderful the place is, and that you'll never disclose how good the Scottish White Wine is in the local area.

If you remember all of these, you should fare reasonably well, and get back across the border in reasonable condition. (with the exception of the contents of your wallet, which will have been consumed by the purchase of further rounds in the pub.).
And for ****'s sake, don't buy any 'Edinburgh Rock' - it'll only encourage them to make more of the stuff !!


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you for such a comprehensive list Terry.
Travelling north is fraught with difficulties for us southern folk.
We veered into Wales once and ended up in some unpronounable town with sullen inhabitants. 
Birmingham isn't too bad and the trouble really starts by Liverpool / Manchester. Can't anyone speak properly here? I have to speak very slowly and clearly to be understood....and all this is just trying to pay for petrol. 
We're looking forward to seeing the Lake District and then the Scottish Highlands.
Apart from anything else travelling north makes me even more pleased to live in gods chosen city... Plymouth 

Joking apart, the west coast and lake District scenery looks breathtaking.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2013)

Birmingham isn't too bad??!!!
Good grief, compared to Birmingham, the Manchester and Liverpool dialects are 'BBC English' !
The 'Lakes' are just an hour up the road from where I've now settled - used to spend a lot of time there, walking, off-roading and parachuting, and I've a number of friends up there. Lovely area.


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Aug 27, 2013)

Many Happy Fifths to you sir! Your treatise on brushpainting alone was worth signing up for a long tour here.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks very much WC, I'm humbled, and pleased it was of use to someone !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Aye! The outhouse never looked better....
The Hippocroccofrog is very lifelike on the wall too!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2013)

You've had too many wine gums again, haven't you ?


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

Its that time of day old sport when the Scottish imports go into wobble mode


----------



## Hotntot (Aug 27, 2013)

Marcel said:


> All British beer is sh*te



It's warm and wholesome though. I ordered a Pale Ale in Oz once and they thought I was settling down to eat.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Birmingham isn't too bad??!!!....



It's ok-ish, some of the locals are strange speaking in a variation of accents and pronounciations.. the choice of shopping is more limited than you'd think, then again, its not 90's/early 00's anymore.

British Ale and Beer is only warm if you take too long to drink  don't put it in the fridge  or the pub doesn't/can't chill it enough  either that or its a freshly delivered warm barrel


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2013)

At least, you can still tell British beer from p*ss, even when slightly warm!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

True Jan, true, and if someone still can't tell the difference via smell and or taste  get a tongue translplant  whom knows, their nocturnal partner might like that too


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2013)

Found this.
Is American Beer Really Weaker Than European Beer?


----------



## Hotntot (Aug 27, 2013)

Ah yes, the ups and downs of Blightly's warm beers, not to mention the age old tussle between the northern and southern choices of 'sherbets' which has been touched on before and probably argued about since Edward the Elder or thereabouts.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2013)

Crickey mate....5 years and umpteen thousand posts' !... its a good job you aint retired !! 

On a serious note....nah...rowlocks to that !... well done and heres to next umpteen thousand years and five posts


----------



## yulzari (Aug 27, 2013)

Scots, Welsh, Cornish,Brummie, Geordie, Janner. You're all Anglais to the French. 

Unless you come from London. The 6th largest French city.

B*gger me sideways with a marlin spike. 5years. 

Gott in Himmel! I'm only a year behind. Now I know what the future holds.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2013)

The future is bright, the future is - BACON !


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Scots, Welsh, Cornish,Brummie, Geordie, Janner. You're all Anglais to the French.
> 
> Unless you come from London. The 6th largest French city.
> 
> ...




I have concluded that everyone is mad except me


----------



## parsifal (Aug 29, 2013)

bit late terry, but well done mate and thanks for all your help and patience


----------

